#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Learn to Write Thai

## dirtydog

The first 4 letters.

----------


## nigelandjan

Thanks for that ,all is clear now , I,m almost ready for level 2

----------


## natalie8

Me too.  :Smile:

----------


## grenadE

this looks complicated.,

----------


## azelea

Thanks

----------


## Bazzy

Ummm, I don't see the resemblance to an egg for no 2.

----------


## somerset

that must be one of the worst learning videos i have ever seen...

----------


## withnallstoke

^ link?

----------


## yortyiam

That Mod girl is nice. It helped me concentrate a bit better than usual. Dunno why.

----------


## jordn008

As i Know Thai is not a very difficult to learn ....
try ones....

----------


## scubastony

it is really hard to learn thai but possible ..... Good Luck

----------


## toddaniels

> it is really hard to learn thai but possible ..... Good Luck


I think it's no harder to learn Thai than to learn any other language as an adult. ..

It's more a fact that the motivation of the learner is lacking rather than Thai being "too hard to learn" .. Face it most foreigners who have a thai "significant" other say that their thai speaks engrish good...  That statement shows me they aren't motivated to learn Thai really..

I've heard every excuse in the book; I'm too old, I'm not good with languages, I'm tone deaf, I'm blah-blah-blah.  The fact is you're just plain lazy and not motivated enough to do what it takes to learn Thai..

I don't know if you noticed but the people in this country ain't the sharpest frickin' knives in the drawer, yet they all seem to speak read and write Thai...

I tell everyone I taught myself to read, write and speak Thai for one reason, and one reason only.  It's because while I'm sure that one percent of the world's population is smarter than I am, in the same breath I'm 100% sure that not all 65+ million of those people are in this country... If the Thais can read write and speak so can I, IF I put my mind to it..

Still, I applaud anyone who tries to learn Thai. Remember trying and failing at something just shows you how NOT to go about doing it again.  Keep at it, I know if I can do it, you can too. .

----------


## Humbert

I've memorized and forgotten the Thai alphabet several times. I've given up trying to retain it.

----------


## Thormaturge

> I don't know if you noticed but the people in this country ain't the sharpest frickin' knives in the drawer, yet they all seem to speak read and write Thai...


In fact quite a lot of them can't read and write, but the greater problem is that there is the formal Thai language which I encounter regularly in my work, and the everyday language used in newspapers and conversation.  They actually use different words for the same subject.

Many Thais know the everyday language but when confronted with legal documents, such as tax treaties, they have no hope of understanding what they are reading.  People pick away at words trying to figure out what they mean, it's ridiculous.

----------


## toddaniels

Any Thai who's spent a day in school anywhere in this country was taught Central Thai (the government approved version of Thai). Now whether they speak that at home is another story, but believe me they know how to speak, read, and write Central Thai. That's because EVERYTHING in print, all the radio shows (except those cheesy bootleg AM stations up-country) and all the television programming use only Central Thai. 

The Thais my age (mid-50's) used to get around 6 years of schooling, yet even they can read, write and speak just fine.

In some ways Thai is no different than English as far as infrequently used or spelled words and the "jargon jungle" a person experiences with different trades. It's highly unlikely I could wade thru a lengthy business contract or understand convoluted tax laws in English yet I'm a native American English speaker, born, bred and corn fed.  :Smile: 

I will concede that there's a marked difference between ภาษาราชการ (government language) often called ภาษาทางการ (formal language), ภาษาภาษี (tax language), ภาษาเขียน (written language), ภาษาปาก (spoken language) and ภาษาท้องถิ่น (regional dialects), but that's not all too different from English. If a person is unlikely to have use for the vocab, they forget it or just plain don't learn it.

The point I was trying to make with my oh-so "cryptic observation" was; if the Thais can speak, read and write Thai so can ANY foreigner, if they really want to.  :mid:

----------


## KuhnKarl

> Originally Posted by scubastony
> 
> 
> it is really hard to learn thai but possible ..... Good Luck
> 
> 
> I think it's no harder to learn Thai than to learn any other language as an adult. ..
> 
> It's more a fact that the motivation of the learner is lacking rather than Thai being "too hard to learn" .. 
> ...


Not sure if it is lazy; I might agree with unmotivated.   There is also another aspect and that is TIME.   When learning any language, you must be able to dedicated a significant amount of time and practice.  

Since I've been here full time, I've hardly had time to relax.   Not an excuse, just the reality.   Always some honey do to be done.  And even when I try to get the honey to help me with language; she rattles off so fast and then goes back to English... like she doesn't want to be bothered.   

Err... maybe she not want me to learn Thai so I know what her and girlfriends are say????  Hmmmm ???

----------


## SpamInCan

> Any Thai who's spent a day in school anywhere in this country was taught Central Thai (the government approved version of Thai). Now whether they speak that at home is another story, but believe me they know how to speak, read, and write Central Thai. That's because EVERYTHING in print, all the radio shows (except those cheesy bootleg AM stations up-country) and all the television programming use only Central Thai. 
> 
> The Thais my age (mid-50's) used to get around 6 years of schooling, yet even they can read, write and speak just fine.
> 
> In some ways Thai is no different than English as far as infrequently used or spelled words and the "jargon jungle" a person experiences with different trades. It's highly unlikely I could wade thru a lengthy business contract or understand convoluted tax laws in English yet I'm a native American English speaker, born, bred and corn fed. 
> 
> I will concede that there's a marked difference between ภาษาราชการ (government language) often called ภาษาทางการ (formal language), ภาษาภาษี (tax language), ภาษาเขียน (written language), ภาษาปาก (spoken language) and ภาษาท้องถิ่น (regional dialects), but that's not all too different from English. If a person is unlikely to have use for the vocab, they forget it or just plain don't learn it.
> 
> The point I was trying to make with my oh-so "cryptic observation" was; if the Thais can speak, read and write Thai so can ANY foreigner, if they really want to.


I want to, and I can.

And, what would you say might be a target to shoot for, regarding number of new vocabulary to be added each month during the first year?

15 words average might be a good goal.

----------


## alwarner

I've got the the point now where I need to learn to read it for my Thai to improve. I've been meaning to do it for ages but haven't.

Pure laziness on my part.

----------


## SpamInCan

I no longer think the material used to learn Thai is extremely critical.  There is plenty of suitable stuff all over the internet.

What is crucial is the amount of time spent on repetition, and also the length of time taken to learn.  I doubt there are very many "fast" learners, and probably most people require roughly the same amount of time to learn to read in any language.

I have noticed that you just gradually absorb it as long at you keep putting in the hours, and it is not difficult but more like learning to play the piano at a beginner level.  You will need plenty of hours of practice to play the piano just as this is also the case with learning to read Thai.

----------


## Rural Surin

หีใบ้.....

----------


## SpamInCan

> หีใบ้.....


Tsk, tsk.......

หายไป

----------


## vaancc

oh god its complicated

thanx dude

----------

